# UTE BOWL GAME against CAL



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The Utes had a rough start, but they are now going full speed ahead.

24-14 UTES at HALFTIME

Jordan Wynn has already thrown 3 touchdowns after a very bad pass for an interception resulting in a CAL touchdown. I'm glad that he keeps his cool and doesn't get frustrated like someone dressed in white and blue that we all know. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great job Utes. That last sac and the interception looked top notch! Did everyone hear the announcers opinion on MWC getting an automatic BCS bid?? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

UTES won 37-27 :-|O|-: :-|O|-: -()/- -()/- -()/- 

3-0 MWC against Pac 10


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> UTES won 37-27 :-|O|-: :-|O|-: -()/- -()/- -()/-
> 
> 3-0 MWC against Pac 10


You mean 2-0 right?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job for the Utah Utes! Nice win. Representing the MWC very well as always. Coach Whitt gets his team ready for the bowls better than possibly any other coach in the country. Good for the Utes! 

That's 3-0 for the MWC. 2-0 vs. Pac10, and the Wyoming win over Fresno State (WAC). Not bad.

Next up: Falcons vs. Houston. Go Air Force!!!!! Make it 4-0!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Still too bad TCU doesn't get a chance to roll someone other than Boise State.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Good win by the Utes! The MWC is getting some great publicity the last few days in the national media. Hopefully Air Force and TCU can keep the trend going. 

CS- Max Hall still hates you!

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> CS- Max Hall still hates you!
> 
> Shane


No he does! He wants to be nice to everyone now. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I believe the Cal QB got sacked 10 times tonight. :lol: They knocked the breathe out of him a few times. That part reminded of the Max Hall getting sacked like 8 times in 2008 by the UTES.

Sorry BYU fans but I'm only speaking the truth.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Sorry BYU fans but I'm only speaking the truth.


 Here is a bit of truth for you; BYU has beat uteplayers 3 out of the last 4, and Hall is 2-1 against them, Hall was MVP of the Vegas Bowl, Hall has won more games as a starter than ANY uteqb ever has. Only speaking the truth!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

The truth would also include the fact that Max has a winning record against the Utes. Two wins in three years. What means more? The number of times he got sacked or the number of times that he won?

Yes CS, he does hate you!

Shane


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Pro beat me to it.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Even as great as Max Hall was......he never took his team to anything other than a Vegas Bowl game. BYU had a lot of good players, but can any stat gurus dig up when was the last time the BYU had an undefeated season? Even Max Hall couldn't stop his team from defeat.

I seriously doubt that BYU will be as good as the UTES were this year when BYU is rebuilding next year so enjoy another Vegas Bowl win.

The UTES have a 9 Bowl winning streak now.

Oh yes and BYU fans only care about beating the UTES to have a great season. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Again when was the last time BYU went undefeated?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I seriously doubt that BYU will be as good as the UTES were this year when BYU is rebuilding next year so enjoy another Vegas Bowl win.


Every year is a "rebuilding" year in college football. :? The utes have some real good players on defense leaving, will that be your excuse when BYU finishes ahead of them AGAIN? :roll: :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU has a ton of players leaving on Offense. That will be your excuse next year.


Now maybe you can answer when was the last time BYU went undefeated?


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

How many conference championships has Utah won? (Stats are so easy to argue in your own favor) Ute National Championships? (Fatbass said it best on behalf of the Utes. "We're number two!, We're number two!") Championships are what make a successful season. I think the Utes now have three of them. Congrats!

Shane


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Now maybe you can answer when was the last time BYU went undefeated?


More recently than the utes have won a NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP! :O•-:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The utes have some real good players on defense leaving, will that be your excuse when BYU finishes ahead of them AGAIN?


BYU had a good home cooking schedule this year, but still had 2 losses at home :lol: :lol:

Next year BYU goes into enemy territory against TCU, UTES, Air Force. I doubt the new BYU QB will be half as good as Hall.

I also believe Unga will go to the NFL. There is no reason for him to play another year with BYU.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > CS- Max Hall still hates you!
> >
> > Shane
> 
> ...


Are you sure about that? Here is his full real apology: http://www.rhombusmag.com/sports/sports ... -max-hall/


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> More recently than the utes have won a NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP!


Oh yes back in 1984 :lol: :lol: :lol: The system back then wasn't like it is now.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Are you sure about that? Here is his full real apology:


Daniel, I never took Max Hall's comments personal. I thought they were funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

May I briefly interrupt the endless and mindless Utah/BYU badgering around here to congratulate both the Utes AND the Cougs (as a U guy that isn't always easy) on important AND dominating wins. Whooping up on the PAC-10 like they did will silence the two faced BCS commissioners and squelch biased ESPN analysts, at least for a while. It is HUGE in laying the groundwork for an AQ bid for the Mountain West. If we repeat the last 2 years with a couple more, we might get it. If the U and the Y had lost, the critics would be having a field day saying that the MWC is 2nd rate and undeserving. Now Go TCU and Air Force! 


Carry on.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Catherder said:


> May I briefly interrupt the endless and mindless Utah/BYU badgering around here to congratulate both the Utes AND the Cougs (as a U guy that isn't always easy) on important AND dominating wins. Whooping up on the PAC-10 like they did will silence the two faced BCS commissioners and squelch biased ESPN analysts, at least for a while. It is HUGE in laying the groundwork for an AQ bid for the Mountain West. If we repeat the last 2 years with a couple more, we might get it. If the U and the Y had lost, the critics would be having a field day saying that the MWC is 2nd rate and undeserving. Now Go TCU and Air Force!
> 
> Carry on.


Yes you may.

Funny, with the title of the thread you would have thought we would have been talking about a bowl game. Truth be known though, almost every thread that CS starts has Max Hall as the underlying theme.

It's because Max still hates him.

Congrats to both teams.

Shane


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Are you sure about that? Here is his full real apology:
> 
> 
> Daniel, I never took Max Hall's comments personal. I thought they were funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well, Brother Fuller, I would hope that you would not take them seriously or personal. Anyone who takes offense when offense is intended is a greater fool than the fool who takes offense when no offense was intended. Hall is a hot head, but he certainly will be missed when we have a freshman starting QB. Of course, I had the same thought last time a senior left, yet they went undefeated in conference that next year, so anything could happen, but my expectations will be low. It is kind of funny that between Pro and I we probably have more time spent at the U than all of the U fans on here; only 6 years myself and my brother 3 with his name as a sponsor on Edwards Stadium. Keep your friends close and your enemies closer-that is my response. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I already knew the final score, but just now finishing up the game on the DVR-two consecutive plays for INT's!!??? :shock: Losing those DB's next year, CS may realize what a rebuilding year really is...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I would hope that you would not take them seriously or personal. Anyone who takes offense when offense is intended is a greater fool than the fool who takes offense when no offense was intended. Hall is a hot head, but he certainly will be missed when we have a freshman starting QB. Of course, I had the same thought last time a senior left, yet they went undefeated in conference that next year, so anything could happen, but my expectations will be low. It is kind of funny that between Pro and I we probably have more time spent at the U than all of the U fans on here; only 6 years myself and my brother 3 with his name as a sponsor on Edwards Stadium. Keep your friends close and your enemies closer-that is my response.


Brother Heugly, I doubt that even 99% of the UTE fans were offended. The funny part is that Max Hall carried it around for one year. I bet he had beer nightmares every night or every time he saw someone with a beer in their hand then he would go into the fetal position.

I think his psychologist finally told him that the only way he's going to be truly free is to confront the problem. Since the people who threw beer on his family was unknown to him then he put the entire U of U in one category so that he knew he would be covering the unknowns.

Hell if getting beer thrown on me is the worse thing I had to deal with then I would let people baptize me by beer. I had beer bottles thrown at me on my mission. I guess that might have scarred me for life. :lol:

Comrade Duck, I was only stirring the pot with BYU fans. The game can be described in a few words.

I can always count on you Comrade to take the bait.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I already knew the final score, but just now finishing up the game on the DVR-two consecutive plays for INT's!!??? Losing those DB's next year, CS may realize what a rebuilding year really is...


Brother Heugly, Im not worried about the defense. Coach Whittingham will make sure he will find guys who will be outstanding next year. My point was that BYU's offense will take a bigger hit. The UTES have more depth in their roster.

Plus BYU fans talk about this 2-1 crap against the UTES with Max Hall. Well lets look at the bigger picture. The UTES have won more games overall against BYU.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

Catherder said:


> May I briefly interrupt the endless and mindless Utah/BYU badgering around here to congratulate both the Utes AND the Cougs (as a U guy that isn't always easy) on important AND dominating wins. Whooping up on the PAC-10 like they did will silence the two faced BCS commissioners and squelch biased ESPN analysts, at least for a while. It is HUGE in laying the groundwork for an AQ bid for the Mountain West. If we repeat the last 2 years with a couple more, we might get it. If the U and the Y had lost, the critics would be having a field day saying that the MWC is 2nd rate and undeserving. Now Go TCU and Air Force!


+1. Watched the Poinsettia Bowl last night cheering on the Utes, just like I did last year when they played in the Sugar Bowl. BYU didn't represent last year, but they did this year, and Utah has represented the last 9 times now. Very proud of Wyoming representing against the WAC, and can't wait to see TCU hand Boise State and the Nine Dwarves their second bowl loss courtesy of the MWC! If AFA can beat Houston the MWC will be 5-0 this year in the post-season. That stat will speak volumes to all the BCS hacks out there, including those on this forum.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> May I briefly interrupt the endless and mindless Utah/BYU badgering around here to congratulate both the Utes AND the Cougs (as a U guy that isn't always easy) on important AND dominating wins. Whooping up on the PAC-10 like they did will silence the two faced BCS commissioners and squelch biased ESPN analysts, at least for a while. It is HUGE in laying the groundwork for an AQ bid for the Mountain West. If we repeat the last 2 years with a couple more, we might get it. If the U and the Y had lost, the critics would be having a field day saying that the MWC is 2nd rate and undeserving. Now Go TCU and Air Force!
> 
> Carry on.


Thank you! Congratulations to both teams and the MWC on a great year! As far as they byu v utah argument the last few years you have to give it to the utes but prior to that byu had the more dominant program. An argument for the utes when has byu ever had the #1 draft pick in both the NBA and the NFL that would be a never.

Notice how RR is suddenly silent, you know if Cal had won he would have been all over the MWC for sucking. Funny to hear the AZ coach (pac 10) say the top 4 in the MWC could compete in the pac 10 no problem because they are complete teams. But I am sure he had no idea what he was talking about either. Plus he lost the argument of the pac 10 having an off year because ESPN (who we have established has no idea what they are talking about) said this has been one of the BEST years for the PAC 10. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Who said the Pac 10 had an off year? I've been saying all along that they're so strong that their teams have been whoopin each other up all season.. and that when you're that strong, you're going to have teams with several losses. Utah got a taste of that, thinking they'd go in and roll Oregon after they lost to BSU. This is actually the first time on here since yesterday afternoon (I was busy having a date night with the wife... I apologize :lol: )... so that would explain the "unusually silent". I see that CS has been chirping for three pages now... way to keep the fire going CS. :lol: I actually expected the Utes to win this game. Starting early this season, Cal has had some real issues. I DIDN'T expect the egg that OSU laid... that was just a bitter pill to swallow and would have been even more suprised had Cal managed to pull off a win. Lots of missed opportunities by them, dropped passes for big yardage and overthrown passes by the QB. Good job by the Utes winning the third "what bowl was that again" contest for the MWC.... strong showing here. :wink: Actually, their bowl streak is pretty admirable, considering that before 2004 most folks couldn't have told you for sure whether or not the Utes even had a football team. They look like they will have a strong contingent returning next year... that offense will only get better and the whole team will probably be scary good again sometime in the next three years.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

for some of those drop pass that cal drop was because of some big hard hit from the utes. If you are going to throw over the middle you better catch that ball and hold on.Because you are going to get hammered big time.Good game and congrats to Utah and BYU. let hope the other teams can keep the ball rolling for the mwc.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Great win by the Utes, I was getting a little nervous and the start of the game. :shock: As far as CS trolling, don't feed the trolls. BYU deserves credit and so does Utah. Next year will be interesting, Utah is not losing as many players as BYU, but are losing some really, really good players. R Johnson, Slyvester, Misi and several others are going to be huge loses on the defensive side of the ball. You will see Johnson in the NFL and he is arguably the best safety in the Country. On offensive side the Utes aren't getting hit as hard, but they are losing Zane Beadles and Reed which is big losses. There is rumors that Asiata is going to try and get a medical redshirt and try and come back next year. 

Congrats to the MWC!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I doubt that even 99% of the UTE fans were offended. The funny part is that Max Hall carried it around for one year.


I wish that were true, but several of my neighbor U fans were very offended by it, your 99% may be off by about 4 or 5 standard deviations; statistically speaking.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I wish that were true, but several of my neighbor U fans were very offended by it, your 99% may be off by about 4 or 5 standard deviations; statistically speaking.


Oh yes, I forgot!! Your neighbors aren't part of the 1%. They are part of the 1.2% Huge, Even a lot of BYU fans were offended by his comments because they expect him to act more mature instead of acting like a punk kid infront of the mic.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Who said the Pac 10 had an off year? I've been saying all along that they're so strong that their teams have been whoopin each other up all season.. and that when you're that strong, you're going to have teams with several losses. Utah got a taste of that, thinking they'd go in and roll Oregon after they lost to BSU. This is actually the first time on here since yesterday afternoon (I was busy having a date night with the wife... I apologize :lol: )... so that would explain the "unusually silent". I see that CS has been chirping for three pages now... way to keep the fire going CS. :lol: I actually expected the Utes to win this game. Starting early this season, Cal has had some real issues. I DIDN'T expect the egg that OSU laid... that was just a bitter pill to swallow and would have been even more suprised had Cal managed to pull off a win. Lots of missed opportunities by them, dropped passes for big yardage and overthrown passes by the QB. Good job by the Utes winning the third "what bowl was that again" contest for the MWC.... strong showing here. :wink: Actually, their bowl streak is pretty admirable, considering that before 2004 most folks couldn't have told you for sure whether or not the Utes even had a football team. They look like they will have a strong contingent returning next year... that offense will only get better and the whole team will probably be scary good again sometime in the next three years.


Merry Christmas RR! That sounded like a compliment to the MWC been waiting all year to hear one!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Merry Christmas RR! That sounded like a compliment to the MWC been waiting all year to hear one!


Hope all the MWC fans had a merry one as well. As far as your statement goes... I can neither confirm nor deny all allegations regarding the statement in question with regard to whether or not it was a compliment directed to the men in red. I will admit to buying season tickets for next year and saving up for a trip to watch them play at Notre Dame however....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas RR! That sounded like a compliment to the MWC been waiting all year to hear one!
> ...


The first rule about fight club is we don't talk about fight club eh..


----------

